# Merckx carbon bikes serial number



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

I looked under the BB, not there. Do they put them somewhere else on the carbon models?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Check rear dropouts.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks! Found it.


----------

